# -



## jw (Jul 9, 2004)

-


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 9, 2004)

Josh,

Dig up the grass and go&quot;astro-turf&quot;. You won't regret it. All you have to do is hose it down every once in a while. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:b7a2a85c40][i:b7a2a85c40]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:b7a2a85c40]
Josh,

Dig up the grass and go&quot;astro-turf&quot;. You won't regret it. All you have to do is hose it down every once in a while. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. [/quote:b7a2a85c40]

Wayne,

What are you, a 70s Baseball team??


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 9, 2004)

Asphalt works well. Very little maintenance, and you never have to worry about parking when you have people over.

Either that or a riding mower. I was given the world's oldest Snapper, it only takes me 10 minutes to do my lawn. But it does take me a good 20 to get it started. The kids love to go for rides on Sunday afternoons (uhoh, I think I just gave away my redneck heritage)


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm the only guy on the block with a rider, and you should see the scowls from my neighbors as they sweat with their push mower.

HAHA (sounding like Nelson from the Simpsons)


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:c2d5db0a47][i:c2d5db0a47]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:c2d5db0a47]
[quote:c2d5db0a47][i:c2d5db0a47]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:c2d5db0a47]
Josh,

Dig up the grass and go&quot;astro-turf&quot;. You won't regret it. All you have to do is hose it down every once in a while. It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. [/quote:c2d5db0a47]

Wayne,

What are you, a 70s Baseball team??

 [/quote:c2d5db0a47]

No, I am an '04 football team!  But the issue is mowing the lawn and what can be done about it. In honor of the modern eighth wonder of the world, the AstroDome, I believe we should preserve that heritage that first began in Houston, which spread across the world (ruining the knees of many a fine athelete), by installing the venerable turf in lawns across this great country. Plus Astro Turf makes for excellent putting greens (provides a truer role).


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 9, 2004)

When we lived in Florida we used to joke one of the differences between Summer and Winter was in the Summer you mowed three times a week and in the Winter only once. :bs2:


----------



## Craig (Jul 9, 2004)

Josh said
[quote:aebf1e7628]
I mowed my last Friday, then again this last Tuesday. Now, here I am again, having to mow. AHHH!!!! My soil is too good. It's sickening! 
[/quote:aebf1e7628]
Sadly, my lawn is suffering the FULL effects of the Fall. I don't know if I could call it a lawn, it's so bad!

I don't think I'll fix it, though. I'll preach the law to it and use it as an evangelistic tool: Good soil vs Bad soil.


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2006)

Speaking of Lawn Care

This reminds me of a Story:

When our lawn mower broke and wouldn't run, my wife kept hinting to me that I should get it fixed. But, somehow I always had something else to take care of first, the truck, the car, fishing, always something more important to me.

Finally she thought of a clever way to make her point.

When I arrived home one day, I found her seated in the tall grass, busily snipping away with a tiny pair of sewing scissors. I watched silently for a short time and then went into the house. I was gone only a few minutes. When I came out again I handed her a toothbrush.

"When you finish cutting the grass," I said, "you might as well sweep
the sidewalk."


The doctors say I will walk again, but I will always have a limp.
Marriage is a relationship in which one person is always right, and the other is a husband.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 30, 2006)

Our lot is 1/2 acre. I'm finding native tree seedlings along the roadside and planting them in my yard every several feet. My goal is to fill most of the back yard and eventually grow back the woods. I'm hoping that when these trees get to be about 5-6' they'll be dropping enough needles to cover the ground. So far we're up to about 120 seedlings out there and have room for about another 150 or so, at least.


----------



## govols (Oct 30, 2006)

Get a goat with a long rope and heavy pole to put in the ground.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2006)

You see, here is one of the enigmatic distinctives of the PB. One might wrestle through a sleepless night over a thought of deep profundity and import and finally leap from bed and rush to the PB to post the thought. You watch your thread sink down the page until it drops off the Recent Posts page. You 'bump' it knowing that it must have got missed by accident. Finally on day three Andrew writes a 'pity' post reply to your thought, something like "That's really interesting." Andrew goes back to work happy he has advanced his post count to 2 million and 12 while you are feeling like a big idiot.

Meanwhile, Josh says how he doesn't like to mow his lawn and gets 15 replies in less than 3 hours.

WHERE IS THE JUSTICE!!!!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2006)

Doh! Oh man!!!! I didn't. So it was 2 years and 3 hours. You must feel like a pathetic loser. Well, there's another enigmatic distinctive of the PB. Old threads never die.

That's funny. Never mind, I need to get back to my coma.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2006)

In two years Myers didn't even leave you a pity post. Andrew, you missed an opportunity.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2006)

That's really interesting, Bob.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 30, 2006)

19 more posts to 11,000 Andrew. Amazing! And thanks, I do need the pity.


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> That's really interesting, Bob.


 
 

Bada Bing

Both "Pithy" and "Timely" 



Oh...you said a "Pity" Post

ROFL


----------

